# clotrimazole 1%



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello, it's me again. This time nothing to do with asthma (thanks for your advice on that, decided to stay well clear of montelukast). My dilemma now is that I have been prescribed clotrimazole 1% for a thrush like infection I have around my genital area (sorry tmi). Having collected prescription and just opening it I noticed that it is canesten but for athletes foot. Am I OK to use this?

Many thanks, HollyD.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Holly,

Clotrimazole 1% cream is perfectly fine to use for thrush anywhere on the body  If it is the Canestan brand you have received then it is licensed for use in thrush along with other fungal conditions (full list of licensed conditions below)
_
ringworm, athlete's foot, fungal nappy rash and fungal sweat rash. It is also used to relieve irritation of the vulva (external thrush) or the end of the penis, which may be associated with thrush._

Having just looked at the patient leaflet it is a bit geared towards information about athletes foot but the smaller print does have more info about thrush.

Hope this helps and hope the cream helps! 
Maz x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

thank u, had a far more comfy night


----------

